# Best Registered Name



## dgengr (Nov 28, 2012)

I have seen some great registered names on this forum, and I’m sure I have overlooked a few I didn’t understand the reference. So post up your favorite registered names you have used, or seen over the years with a explanation of the name for us slow people.

Thanks,

Dustin


----------



## Jige (May 29, 2011)

I have seen some great names too just cant think of any right now. My goldens registered name is.. Topflight's Reap What You Sow.....his call name is BaWaaJige ( Ojibwe meaning Harvest your Dreams).


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Often a reg. name has meaning to the owners but would not to anyone else.

Example: Our Buddy is "Perths just gotta be me". 

Background, Buddy is my husband's Nitro son dropped into a pack of show bred labs. To top it off he is the only yellow among all the black labs.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

My favorite registered dog name is , "Huntin Dog seeks with a Cause" Call name Seeker. 

Male Yellow Labrador out of "Rebel with a Cause", great dog lot's of fun to watch work. I also happen to own a grand daughter of this dog.


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

N Sana Te - because I was crazy to get another one!

Times Running Out call name TRO first initials from registered name. Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, because before we could come up with a name we used bang to get his attention on marks, Bang stuck and then we needed the registered name. High Sierra Bueno Vista- just because you can't come up with a prettier name - call name Vi


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

That Lanse feller has some unique ones. Best or not may start an argument with some ;-)


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

I've always liked Ready Always of Marianhill.

Amy Dahl


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Moody's Poverty Pimp... call name "Al" Grady grandson.


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

Cann't Mark Won't Handle

I belived he got his AFC.


Tim


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

My pup is named Duckdawg's Mac's Magical Mr. October-call name Reggie. 

Duckdawg is the kennel name. He is a Lean Mac grandson and Magic was part of his father's name. Our duck season begins in October and I remember watching Mr. October AKA Reggie Jackson hit 3 HR's in the world series when I was a kid.


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

I stick with song titles/band names for my dogs. Current residents include: Keene's Josie's on a Vacation (call name Josie), Imperial's American Girl (call name Indie), Imperials Thunderstruck (call name Angus), and Imperial's Firtin with Disaster (call name Molly).


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Not my dog. But I always liked FC/AFC "My Wifes Mercedes"

My wife however never saw the humor in that


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

My dog's name in my signature is a twist on a Jimmy Buffett song title "Big Rig," where Jimmy talks about wishing he was a big rig rollin' on home to be with his woman. He was the biggest pup in his litter and stuck on his mother, so it seemed to fit. His call name, Jimmy, comes from Mr. Buffett as well as being a tribute to a great friend of mine who passed away way too young.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Kirk Keene said:


> I stick with song titles/band names for my dogs. Current residents include: Keene's Josie's on a Vacation (call name Josie), Imperial's American Girl (call name Indie), Imperials Thunderstruck (call name Angus), and Imperial's Firtin with Disaster (call name Molly).


If I had gotten a black dog I was going to try to do something with "Back in Black" and call him Angus. Great band.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Make Believe It's Cassius Clay the all time best


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

The kennel name is "Flatlander"

Her Daddys name is "Breaker"

Her Mommas name is "Pistol"

My current project I named:

*"Flatlanders Broken Pistol Ricochet"..... *Call name, *"Flinch"*


----------



## churncreek retrievers (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a black male out of Rough. His name is Rough Seas With a Pinch of Salt. He has a salty toe and call name is Stormy.


----------



## churncreek retrievers (Apr 27, 2011)

Saw a dog at a hunt test named Ctrl Alt Del. Call name is Reboot.


----------



## hooked on quackers (Nov 7, 2010)

Color Me Gone, call name Speed. Was in to drag racing back in the 60's and 70's


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

I like that one. My girl is LEAH's Taken by Storm. My daughters names are Lindsay, Emma And Hannah. The day we picked her up we had a wicked thunderstorm that flooded some roads on the way home.


Rnd said:


> Not my dog. But I always liked FC/AFC "My Wifes Mercedes"
> 
> My wife however never saw the humor in that


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

A Chessie I used to own: registered name was "Go Ahead... Make My Day", call name Callahan.


----------



## dgengr (Nov 28, 2012)

I am loving this thread. It is funny to hear the thoughts behind their dog’s name. My favorite so far are below..

My wife’s Mercedes.
*Flatlanders Broken Pistol Ricochet"..... *Call name, *"Flinch*
Ctrl Alt Del. Call name is Reboot

Jimmy- Because Jimmy is a great dog name.. it just makes me smile when I say it. 
 “Plus I personally know this dog and he is a little crazy, and in my home town there is a guy that has schizophrenia. The guys name Crazy Jimmy!!!! “


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

Julius Caesar's Roman God of Fire call name Vulcan.

David Jansma


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

I dont have great dog names, but I do have fun with horse names.

My current Barrel Horse:
Sire: A Royale High
Dam Wisp O Bell ( A HIGHLY injury prone race horse)

My horses name: A Royale Pain

A good friend has a nice gelding... He called him "Bubba" as a baby... Registered Name: Bubba Bad To The Bone


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

churncreek retrievers said:


> Saw a dog at a hunt test named Ctrl Alt Del. Call name is Reboot.


One of my all-time favorite names. And a golden, to boot.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Couple of my favorites:

Candlewood's Oprah Win-For-Me

World Famous Condoleeza Bites

World Famous Rosa Barks


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

I've got a 20 mo old yellowbanks early morning woody . yellowbanks is the Indian name for the town where we put in the boat to go duck hunting the rest is easy to figure out


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

Critter Creek's Tote-em-Birds call name "Nina" (for Nina Totenburg on NPR)

Critter Creek Simon Says call name "Simon" (for Scott Simon on NPR)

Critter Creek's Queen La Trieva call name "Diva."


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

My grandaughter named my first dog Grandpa's shot of Brandy and I always liked it.


----------



## huntinwithlabs (Nov 15, 2011)

Out of our last litter we had a swimmer pup. He grew out of it, but the owners name him "Swimming after the Ducks Phelps"


----------



## Halfmoon (Apr 12, 2013)

My previous dog. Troublesome tar and feathered--Tar
my current dog. Slam Bam thank ya mam--Easy


----------



## Barry Ireland (Feb 18, 2005)

Kelbars Thunder and Lightning. Call name was "Stormy"


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Klamaths Premium Porter (Porter)
Klamaths True Grit (Rooster)
Klamaths Midnight Lace (Teddy)
Klamaths Heartbreak Kid (Valentino)

I have several that I am holding in my pocket for now.
I also saw one mentioned that I have been waiting to use for a long time. I have a black male that I thought was gonna be it; but he just isnt an Angus or Gus. BACK IN BLACK!


----------



## Labs4us (Dec 20, 2009)

When I was younger, we had a pup that my dad brought home against my mothers will. Dog & my mom didn't get along. Actual AKC registered name Grounds for Divorce, which did happen & then my mom was stuck with the dog.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

And I always liked:

FC Emperor's Doom "Vader"


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Labs4us said:


> When I was younger, we had a pup that my dad brought home against my mothers will. Dog & my mom didn't get along.
> Actual AKC registered name Grounds for Divorce
> Which did happen & then my mom was stuck with the dog


Was it's call name Karma!?!?!


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

New pup: Jesse James' kissing cousin call name zee.


----------



## Firemanf21 (Jan 25, 2012)

My son has a Lab and im thinking aout getting one. Still havent decided but if I do I've got the name picked out.

Fireman's Bustin Glass and Kickin Azz call name Fire. 

What do yall think


----------



## Norse2 (Oct 10, 2007)

sire: Shaq

dam: Joe's Backwater Sadie MH

Their girl: Oreo or as the AKC knows her "Norse Backwater Cookie Shaq"


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I bought a pup from rick and bev millheim who call their operation "renegade retrievers".
because of 1099's my cpa made me name my "business"(if you can call it that) and put signs on my trucks. I named mine after the lake we live on "roseberry retrievers."

This pup wore a blue rope for identification until pickup. The millheims called him "blue." The said they would like it(not required;-)) if I used their kennel name in his registered name.

So I named him "roseberry's renegade blue", call name "blue".

Is that not the most unoriginal, common, pitiful attempt to name a puppy y'all ever heard? He is a pretty nice dog, he gives me a lot more effort than I put into naming him! lol


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Hold My Beer & Watch This. (Cold-B)

Named after a friend that had his kid hold his beer when he jumped a bicycle ramp to show off and ended up breaking his collar bone.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Firemanf21 said:


> My son has a Lab and im thinking aout getting one. Still havent decided but if I do I've got the name picked out.
> 
> Fireman's Bustin Glass and Kickin Azz call name Fire.
> 
> What do yall think


I think you should never give a pup a call name you do not want to yell at 3am in an out of state motel parking lot


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

roseberry said:


> so i named him "roseberry's renegade blue", call name "blue".
> 
> is that not the most unoriginal, common, pitiful attempt to name a puppy y'all ever heard? he is a pretty nice dog, he gives me a lot more effort than i put into naming him! lol


Had to chuckle at this comment of yours. I am currently trying to come up with a clever registered name for my pup Henry. It's not an easy thing to do. I have been trying to play off the song I'm Henry VIII I Am but haven't had any luck yet.

I always liked the registered name of Beck's Frequent Flyer... call name "Miles."


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

I have had goldens all my life. Most have had names that reflect spirituality in some way. Some I have now: Francalia Spirit In The Skye (Skye), Francalia Above It All (Star), Francalia Let There Be Light (Sunshine). I've taken a step to the dark side and now have a black lab in the golden mix. So to stick with somewhat of a theme, her name is Francalia's Forbidden Fruit (Apple).


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Andy Anderson had a black Lab male registered AKC name 
"O J you are killing me".

Doesn't get any better than that!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't know if it was the best, but always seemed to generate some discussion, but my former State Controller (Ca) and friend the late Ken Cory had a dog named FC AFC Rodney's Mr. M.L. ****... Ken was a Democrat from our very conservative area in Orange County Ca. He started as my local state Assemblyman, back when he went door to door meeting his constituents


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Justice Dogs will like this one... It has been so long ago some (or most) is probably wrong. But about 25 years ago or more I think it was Eva Proby who had a dog named So Sue Me. I think the spelling was Sosumi.

Dr. Ed or someone who has been around longer than me feel free to correct me on this one. I remember the dogs name. The rest is fuzzy.


----------



## Derrik Boland (Sep 13, 2012)

Malli's Golden Glimmer of Gods Grace--call name is Alli because used alliteration in her name.

Midnight Lunar Eclipse--call name Luna

Derrik's Delta Dawn--call name DeeDee


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

I seem to have my dogs names picked out long before they come along. I don’t know why. Sometimes a name pops into my head and it sticks.

Current dogs.

Corbett’s Operation Chaos CDX, SH, WCI, CC, CGC Call name Chaos. She was my construction litter. My mother’s Maiden name is Corbett. All girls no boys to carry on the family name so I figured I would give it a try with the dogs.

Operation Chaos well like I said the litter was born during contraction on my house. I added a huge addition for my parents to move in with me when they retired. The pups were exposed to all sorts of sounds and commotion.

Riverbenz Pasta Primavera CD, SH, WCX, CGC, CC call name Pasta. Years and years ago I was on the Atkins food diet. The one you couldn’t eat Pasta. I LOVE pasta. Yes I am Italian. So I always said next yellow girl I get will be names Pasta.

I recently bred her and kept a pup. Corbett’s Pesto Italiano Call name Pesto. Notice the food theme LOL. I wanted to call her Meatball but no one liked it. So, I was on a Pesto kick and it stuck. It really should have been Pest-O! She is a lot of fun though.

Growing up we neighborhood kids adopted a husband and wife that had a little farm with Ponies. We called the Uncle and Aunty even though non of us were related. They never had any kids of their own so they sort of took us all in to teach us whatever they could about caring for the animals, riding, working the land anything. They were just amazing people. If I ever keep a boy he will be named after my Uncle Clayton. He will be Corbett’s Clayton Northey.

Pattie


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

My "heart dog" was named Gator Point's Georgia Brown, call named "Sweetie". She made me look like a good handler. Miss her greatly daily. One dog I named myself, against Cleo's objection, was Gator Point's Rusty Zipper. She was Chocolate, hence Rusty, and she was fast, hence Zipper. Cleo did not like the conitation of how the zipper got rusty, but let me go ahead with the naming. Call name Zipper, a very sweet, loving loyal pup. Bill


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

My current lab is North Star's Mainstreet Ticket - Bus. 

It is a competitive duck calling theme. Mainstreet in Stuttgart is where the contest is held. Years ago contestants were sequestered on an old school bus during the contest. Back when I was active, and perhaps still today, when someone wins a state or regional and gets qualified for "the world's" they say they got their ticket to the bus, or that they're "on the bus". 

Money was tight when I bought this pup. But the IL State contest paid out to the winner exactly the price of the puppy. I told my wife I'd buy this puppy if I won. I got 2nd place instead and Jeff Foiles (contest organizer back then) handed me a case of shells as the 2nd place prize. I bought the puppy anyhow!

North Star is Nate Baxter DVM's kennel name. Nate bred the litter and Bus is out of one of my favorite female labs of all times, Nort Star's Crown Jewel (Diamond) bred to Terry Roglitz' FC Meet Joe Black.

It's been several years since I've been "on the bus". But I have my own Bus and I like him.

Chris


----------



## Seabass77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dave, just seeing your pups registered name for the first time, honest. 

Our Mack's registered name is Old Oaks Mr. October. I do most of my duck hunting in October (at least thats when we shoot the most ducks) and being a sports fan I thought it was appropriate.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Seabass77 said:


> Dave, just seeing your pups registered name for the first time, honest.
> 
> Our Mack's registered name is Old Oaks Mr. October. I do most of my duck hunting in October (at least thats when we shoot the most ducks) and being a sports fan I thought it was appropriate.


It was going to be "Bo knows Mac's Magic" -BO. I figured the best 2 sport athlete of time was Bo Jackson. My dog will be a duck and pheasant dog, but Bo was too close to NO.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

Bo Nose Birds


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

My current pup is Mr T's I pity the fowl (T)


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

My newest addition, Baydog's Carolina the Wolverine. Call name Logan. Baydog is my handle, Carolina is the Kennel where the Stud is out of, The Wolverine fit two ways, one it is synonymous with Wisconsin where the breed originated. Two, it was my favorite hero growing up.


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

A friend that guide's Plantation quail hunts just named his new English Cocker puppy "Pachitla's Pay Up", call name, "Tip".


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

I also like "A Brother Man That Can Swim"


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

I love Kathryn Tate's "Send Lawyers Guns and Money", call name Trigger. I chuckle every time I see it. 

Also always liked Tim/Tami Thompson's "Mitimat You Go Girl", call name Diva. And she is!


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

I've named all our dogs since Grace after those old time hymns that we used to hear our Grandmas humming while fixin' lard biscuits and frying pork chops.

Elliott's _Amazing Grace _Of Diamond E MH, CGC "GRACE"
Elliott's Armbrook _Go Tell It On The Mountain _"REVEREND"
Elliott's Armbrook _Lilly Of The Valley _"LILLY" 
Elliott's Armbrook _Set My Soul Afire _"BLAZE"
Elliott's Armbrook _Living By Faith _"FAITH"


Wally


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

My AWS, the one pictured in my avatar, is Carolina's Duck Gumbo. He's a duck hunting machine and is the color of dark roux used to make gumbo.

I'm keeping one of his daughters and her name will be Carolina Girls Hunt Too; call name Camo.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^

My dogs Sire!!


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

Got a Five Star General Patton pup who was also a Lean Mac grandpup. 

Hence the name: "Five Star Chili Mac"


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

RookieTrainer said:


> If I had gotten a black dog I was going to try to do something with "Back in Black" and call him Angus. Great band.


Done that!! North Star's Back in Black (sister to Chris's Bus) call name Alex (wife just would not let me call her Angus?!?!). Fits her as she is balls to the wall, jumped off a old concrete stairs at a pond, was supposed to be on a sit while I threw a bumper for a friends pup. From 8 feet above the water she flew out in to the water. Held my breath, then promptly corrected her for breaking-lol

I think the name "Ragin Eye of the Storm" call name Cane is awesome.


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Got the suggestion off of here, born on election day, o8, names her Secret Ballot, call name Vote... Bud


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

While running a chocolate female call name (Jaws). Leitner Farms Land Shark QAA... had judges asked me if that's what I said


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

There's a little girl in my litter now that's gonna be: Bourbon Bay's Make it a Double call name "Flirt"
Just have to figure out which one that'll be...


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Gotta go with Bubba Joiner's "Hold My Beer & Watch This"

Also "Big Black Dude" kinda says it all...


----------



## brsutton86 (Apr 19, 2013)

First pup was Suttons Honey Macey call name Macey. I'm a commercial beekeeper and last name Sutton. After a bad accident we had to get another pup which we drove from central Ky to Missouri so...

Suttons Mizzou Journey. Call name Journey


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

My favorite that we have named is Bally's Best Blonde Joke call name Flake.

Love the look when they read her name for ribbons.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> I love Kathryn Tate's "Send Lawyers Guns and Money", call name Trigger. I chuckle every time I see it.


Me too! One of my favorites was a dog called "The Other Woman"


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Marty and I were getting married and he found a pup from a repeat breeding of Hawkeye's Viking. When I got home that night he was telling me all about her so excited. I said I guess there goes the honeymoon. So her name is "RMR There Goes the Honeymoon." Have to say she beats any trip we could have taken... what a doll she is.

lesa c


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

How can this thread go on without the mention of Barb's dog!

Bluenorth's Rock Hard Ten.....call name ...Ten

I think it originated from the name of a horse!

Great dog to say the least!

Chris


----------



## Mary Bizub (Jul 23, 2005)

I had a Bitch named Deadbird Back MH, as a 6 week old pup she loved chewing on the dead duck beaks.


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

As an Auburn Alumni and huge fan, I wanted to name my next one something a little different. The Auburn University Fight Song goes a little something like this:

War Eagle, fly down the field!
Ever to conquer, never to yield.
War Eagle, fearless and true,
Fight on you orange and blue.
Go! Go! Go!
On to vict'ry, strike up the band!
Give 'em hell, give 'em hell,
Stand up and yell, hey!
War Eagle, win for Auburn,
Power of Dixieland!

The kennel she came from uses the name Wyldfire, so, she is Wyldfire's Fearless And True. Her call name is Nova, she is a CLF and before every home game, one of Auburn's eagles is released, flies around the stadium and circles the field before swooping down to the 50 yard line. There is a bald eagle, Spirit, and a golden eagle, Nova, thus my CLF being the same name as the golden eagle. 
I love that it reps a place that is very special to me but it's not all in your face. Nobody ever knows what it's from but I do and it's special to me and so far, Nova's pretty special too


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Scott Adams said:


> Me too!
> One of my favorites was a dog called "The Other Woman"


I love that name!! My call name for her would be "Hussy".


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

I just remembered a washout named Make Mine A Double Scoop.


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Looking for help. Sire Mojo, Bitch - Paige. call names Male pup Cooper,Ryder, Raider, Wyatt


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

I love movie and music theme names, too. Girl in my avatar is Keepsake Welsh Witch At Certainty, call name Stevie. For one of my favorite singers, Stevie Nicks whose record company is called Welsh Witch.

Got a blf named Certainty's Wanna Be A Bond Girl, call name Vesper, from the Bond Movie Casino Royal. She is a humdinger, too! Also, Certainty's Red Hot Chili Pepper, call name Cayenne. She is fox red.

And from the movie Australia, Certainty's I Sing You To Me, call name Nullah.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

4 years ago I was looking for another pup. I finally found one and he ended up being in Dallas TX. I'm in NC and I had to figure out a way to get him home. I had to do it on the sly. I hadnt told my wife that I had bought another pup. So come early June I finally broke the news to my wife who wasnt one bit pleased to hear about it. She also had a cow when I told her I had to fly out to Dallas to pick him up. Needless to say I was in the proverbial dog house for a while. Come Fathers day she softened up a bit and gave me a new dog bowl and a leash. Well over the next couple of weeks we were trying to come up with a name for the new guy. One day my wife comes home and said she told everyone at work about my new pup and one of her cohorts said "I bet Jim's sure is in a lot of trouble!" The light bulb went off!! I had the name. JD's in It Again call name Trouble. I have this nack for getting into trouble. I dont know why but it just comes naturally. LOL. Sadly, and while writing this story I teared up a bit, Trouble had to be put down. He developed a cancerous tumor in his hip joint. He was only 30 months old at the time


----------



## slzigler (Jul 30, 2013)

Going to be getting a female black pup I am thinking of having her call name be "Rue" I was hoping I could get some ideas on possible Registration names. The only one I like so far is "Blame it on the Rue" Anyone have some fun idea's?


----------



## Mary Bizub (Jul 23, 2005)

Troublesome I'm With Stupid- what a great name.


----------



## slzigler (Jul 30, 2013)

*Registration names*



slzigler said:


> Going to be getting a female black pup I am thinking of having her call name be "Rue" I was hoping I could get some ideas on possible Registration names. The only one I like so far is "Blame it on the Rue" Anyone have some fun idea's?



Maybe I should note that it will be a great great grand baby of Lean Mac and GRHRCH UH GMHRCH CJ’S Shortstop... if that helps at all


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

I was told about a yellow female registered name is Blonde and bit(hin'
some of you may remember a tour from Madonna named Blonde Ambition.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

slzigler said:


> Going to be getting a female black pup I am thinking of having her call name be "Rue" I was hoping I could get some ideas on possible Registration names. The only one I like so far is "Blame it on the Rue" Anyone have some fun idea's?


Are you sure "Rue" is the word you are looking for? It means to regret! I hope you are not regretting her already. Maybe you mean "roux" like the base of a sauce or gravy? Or maybe I am altogether wrong and there is another meaning of "rue". It happens sometimes!;-)

[SUP]1[/SUP]rue _noun_ \ˈrü\








Definition of RUE*:* regret, sorrow <with _rue_ my heart is laden — A. E. Housman>


----------



## slzigler (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh goodness no, no regret. I actually do not have her yet and wish the day I could get her would come faster!

I did mean "Rue"

I originally thought of the name Rue because its an herb! As well as there is a store called Rue La La and for some reason it just keep sticking in my head. And recently my dad pointed out there is a gal named Rue in the movie/book "Hungergames"


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I suggested "The Other Woman" (call name Hussy) to Don for the puppy we kept out of our last litter. Boy, did I get a negative reaction. "I'm not standing on the line and screaming HUSSY." 

Just got her AKC registration -- a name Don could live with.

She is "Flyway's Iron Lady" (Maggie). I doubt if Margaret Thatcher ever was called Maggie, but that's who our new puppy is. MAGGIE!

Helen


----------



## sjacobson (Jun 17, 2012)

Our call names are human names:

Seaside's Hannah Montanta "Hannah" she was already named when we got her.
Bailiwick's Full Force "Curtis" 
Bailiwick's Solid Gold "Maggie"
High Hopes Son of the South "Floyd"


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

Ten Bears Big Lebowski .... Call name "Dude", and for fans of the film, yes he did pizz on my rug lol


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

My current pup is Hillsdale Home Fry and his call name is Tater. And sometime he is a Mr. Potato Head


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

My favorite: a Black Lab, Condoleeza Bites.


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

Just sold one a guy named it "My dads a big black dude" call name ******

Also run "hilltops peanut butter crackers" Nab
"Wax lakes freak on a leash" Freak

My favorite was a dog named "snot yella" Bugger


----------



## tidewater (Nov 15, 2008)

"Here For A Good time" Call name. PLAYER


----------



## RuDawg (Jul 16, 2012)

BamaK9 said:


> Ten Bears Big Lebowski .... Call name "Dude", and for fans of the film, yes he did pizz on my rug lol


I named my pup BLM: Black Water Voodood...Call name Dude. Everyone says "You must be a Big Lebowski fan?"


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

About six years ago, we got our second male chocolate lab. I wanted to name him Big Mamou's Run Forest Run , call name "Gump" after the movie Forest Gump. I had two reasons: the first was a quote in the movie " Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you are going to get" I thought this applied to all dogs and their unique personalities. The second reason was the old belief that chocolate labs weren't the brightest of the group. Forest Gump wasn't considered the brightest of the group either but he went on to be wildly successful in business ventures and his experiences. My husband didn't agree and named that dog Barracuda Brown from Big Mamou Town "Cuda" but did concede if we ever got another chocolate male I could name him Gump. It was the furtherst thing from his mind at the time but I made him keep that promise a few years later. 

My next dogs name that has meaning is the newest one Big Mamou's Take It To The Limit "Visa". Actually, a good friend gave me this idea when he did a surgical insemination and C-section and had one pup. He said he ought to call her Visa for all the money he had to charge on his Visa. He didn't . The name stuck and when we bred our Cosmo female recently to Tiger McBunn and she had three pups, along with a c-section. Sold two and kept one and just had to figure out the registered name


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

My Dad's new girl was born on 7/11 and she was the only pup in the litter.

Her sire is: NAFC FC Barton Creek's O'Mustad - "Hook"
Her dam's Grand Sire is: Lonestar's Maximum Risk QAA - "Chance"

--- Hooked By Chance - "Destiny" AKA "Dezzy"


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

My first Golden was co owned with my parents and my dad named her after his favorite song
Goldtrak once in luv with Amy call name Amy.

My second golden was Highlands On A Dare call name Dare because that's how I got her. Her litter brother was Highland Calculated Risk.

Most recently Adirondack Bustd at the Bordr call name Trooper. His sire was Canadian and his dam was American.

I am considering naming my next dog Disposable Income call name Cash.

Dawn


----------

